# Does Fox Farm Suck?



## Breadman (Apr 27, 2011)

The reason I ask is because I feed my plants at 1.2 EC and the runoff comes out at 3.5 to 5.0 EC. I called my grow store and they told me they are having the same problem. thoughts??


----------



## jimmy jones (Apr 27, 2011)

HI quit using fox farm. My buddy and I are growing the same strain. Last go around I used fox farm while he used bone/blood meal, osmacot, and alaskan fish. His results were way better than mine. This go around I'm using the stuff he uses and I see a big change already.


----------



## bajafox (Apr 27, 2011)

There are different types of FF soils, which one are you referring to?

I use Ocean Forest from germing through harvest and no issues so far, only user errors


----------



## Pat Man (Apr 27, 2011)

i use froxfarm organic and for my first grow with just bagseed mids it was pretty dank shit.


----------



## ataxia (Apr 27, 2011)

I've had the same problem as the OP with Happy Frog. I also had a poor experience with spidermites from my first bag of OF. I switched to Roots Organic. BUT..... i can't say that OF is a poor product. just had bad experiences with it.
If it's happening with Happy Frog there's gotta be a problem somewhere along the assembly line. I encountered it with two different bags.
I also use FF liquid trio, but don't care for the bloom formula.


----------



## Breadman (Apr 27, 2011)

I use Pro mix soil the orange and white label. Big bloom, tiger bloom, grow big.


----------



## Breadman (Apr 27, 2011)

Pro mix is probably not as strong as the soil you guys are using and my EC from my runoff is out of control


----------



## GanjaFresh (Apr 27, 2011)

Some growers swear by fox farm, but others tend to hate it. Depends, but it has gotten pretty good reviews.


----------



## Breadman (Apr 27, 2011)

Any Ideas on why my EC is so high from the runoff? I'm using pro mix mycorise


----------



## Breadman (Apr 27, 2011)

Does any one check there EC from there runoff??


----------



## Jack Larson (Apr 27, 2011)

ataxia said:


> I've had the same problem as the OP with Happy Frog. I also had a poor experience with spidermites from my first bag of OF. I switched to Roots Organic. BUT..... i can't say that OF is a poor product. just had bad experiences with it.
> If it's happening with Happy Frog there's gotta be a problem somewhere along the assembly line. I encountered it with two different bags.
> I also use FF liquid trio, but don't care for the bloom formula.


I just opened 8 bags of Roots Organic and 6 had fungus gnats!! nothing is safe. The best thing to do is buy your soil two weeks before you need it and pour Azamax in the bags, Ive done this with FF-OF but haven't needed to with RO till now.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Apr 27, 2011)

i use fox farm it seems to be great stuff so far never had a problem with them


----------



## Breadman (Apr 27, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> i use fox farm it seems to be great stuff so far never had a problem with them


Have you checked your EC or PPM from your runoff?


----------



## hoagtech (Apr 27, 2011)

My biggest problem with them is that they use more bark as filler every year they come out. But they really have a complex blend of naturally derived fertilizer and ph control. Its almost worth it to buy your own perlite and screen the soil for the bark before you put in indoors for a few months. You'll be shocked with all twigs and bark left over.


----------



## Total Head (Apr 27, 2011)

i use oceanforest soil and used to use the ff nutes. they don't "suck", i just find i get better results with the stuff i use now, but i still use the soil. i never even thought to check the ec of the runoff as i'm not sure what could be learned from it. i'm assuming that the solution is leaching stuff out of the soil a bit causing your ec to rise. the older your plants are the more stuff has been dumped in the soil. just because of this thread though i am going to check the ec of my runoff. i'd bet i get similar results to you. my blooms were just fed today so it will be a few days, but if i remember to do it i'll get back to you.


----------



## kevin (Apr 27, 2011)

i've always had real good outcomes using fox farm products but i've learned i get just as good results using miracle gro products for a fraction of the price. i have no idea about the spike in numbers you are having. why are you measuring the run off, having a problem or out of curiousity?


----------



## kevin (Apr 27, 2011)

i bet you nailed the awnser to his question.



Total Head said:


> i'm assuming that the solution is leaching stuff out of the soil a bit causing your ec to rise. the older your plants are the more stuff has been dumped in the soil.


----------



## Breadman (Apr 28, 2011)

i flushed a seedling that popped about 3 weeks ago. it's in a 5 gallon bag and i have not fed it any nutrients yet. The EC came out at 6.0


----------



## Breadman (Apr 28, 2011)

from my understanding the pro mix should only be at .5 to .7 ec


----------



## Total Head (Apr 29, 2011)

i wanted to do this with the blooms because my veg tent has only been fed so many times, but i was curious. the lowest my meter goes for ec is .2, and fresh tap doesn't even register. i mixed up my nutes and they read .6. the plants were really dry so i ran a gallon of plain water through first (3 gal pot) which most of it just ran right out the bottom of the dry soil. the runoff after the plain water read .6, same as the nutes. so then i ran the nutes through. ec went to 1.4, just over double, and this was after running the plain water through. my plants are fine so my conclusion is that this is normal, and i don't really think there is much to be learned from it except for a really vague idea of what might be in the soil. if someone thinks otherwise i'm all ears. or eyes i guess.


----------



## bushybush (Apr 29, 2011)

Just my opinion : Fox Farms used to be the SHIT. They then became VERY popular. Instead of figuring out how to keep up with demand, they cut corners. As my hippy friend said, "They went commercial maaaaaaan." So I guess it brings me to that old cliche, "Fox Farms, what HAPPENED to you? You used to be coooool maaaaan."


----------



## cannabis420420 (Apr 29, 2011)

i had to problems with them  maybe its the growers


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 29, 2011)

i'm no expert, but i wouldn't recommend ff


----------



## cannabis420420 (Apr 29, 2011)

then what do you recommend then ??


----------



## fatality (Apr 29, 2011)

i make my own soil, starting out void of any nutes, then i use the FF trio, along with the salts, i like what i see......... FF is good shit, sometimes the users are quick to judge their own actions to be the culprit


----------



## Jack Larson (Apr 29, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Just my opinion : Fox Farms used to be the SHIT. They then became VERY popular. Instead of figuring out how to keep up with demand, they cut corners. As my hippy friend said, "They went commercial maaaaaaan." So I guess it brings me to that old cliche, "Fox Farms, what HAPPENED to you? You used to be coooool maaaaan."


Yep, Roots Organic is having the same problems, when they run out of something they replace it with what ever is cheapest.This means less quality and more bugs. I'm trying this stuff called Basement by Royl Gold (no bugs) looks good but won't know how good it works for a while. I'll post results.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Apr 29, 2011)

I still use them with no problem's,,,all tho' I started with them,,,Know what they offer and have Liked them soo far...I also use Cal-mag,,,and Humbolt Co,,,addative's and other's. I Like Fox Farm's,,,Been good to me.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 29, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> i had to problems with them  maybe its the growers


 my hydro guy dont stock ti anymore..id asked if could get the coco but said he quit buying the whole line due to probs....they used to golden 10 yrs or less ago..sucks


----------



## farmboss (Apr 30, 2011)

how do you screw it up so bad? Are you using acid-blocks for a medium?

yea ditch that crap.


----------



## Breadman (May 2, 2011)

Soooooooo out of all of the advanced growers on this site no one checks the EC from there runoff?????


----------



## Derple (May 3, 2011)

i think ocean forest + light warrior (both from fox farm) would do a great job as a balanced mix


----------



## DesertSativa (May 3, 2011)

I am using it with good results. I wish I mixed some perlite in with it, but oh well.


----------



## My420 (May 6, 2011)

Breadman said:


> The reason I ask is because I feed my plants at 1.2 EC and the runoff comes out at 3.5 to 5.0 EC. I called my grow store and they told me they are having the same problem. thoughts??


FF is good soil but has some issues like I have heard several times that it can bring bugs into your room because bugs lay eggs in it and when the temp heats up the eggs hatch. My ac broke and room got to 88 degrees for 2 days I fixed issue but 2 days later I saw bugs starting to appear. Thripe's White fly and root aphids with some other type of bug. I stay away from it now and found a better mix.


----------



## olylifter420 (May 6, 2011)

from what i have read, trust, i have done a lot and i mean a lot of research into which soil i should use. Im not down playing FF as a bad product because of everything that i have read, i have probably a 50/50 like/dislike of FF. Also, i have read great stuff about growers making their own mixes using fish meal, blood and bone meal, microbial life, myccorihizae, peat, dolomite, perlite, vermiculite, alfalfa meal, feather meal, and the holy grail of soil amendements **WORM CASTINGS**

What you are better off doing is making a grow with two same strain plants, same light schedule, and same TLC for each one in FF and another in your own homemade mix of soil with any of the aforementioned soil amendements and gauge your success with each, jotting down new growth each day or week, stem thickness and all that good stuff.

then after you have done your research and experiment, come to a conclusion based on your findings as which one worked the best.

hopefully that helped some


----------



## NatureaFinest (May 6, 2011)

Damn yall stoners. The man just wants to kno if his EC should be skyrocketing like it is from his runoff?? Not if everyone prefers foxfarm over anything else. I've done this a while back just outta curiosity, I was using tap water and it comes out at around 24-28 ppm, when I checked my runoff, I'm not sure exact number but it was over 100 ppm. The way I c it, like someone earlier posted, is that its just pushing the nutrients that's built up in the soil out. R u doing this to try and get ur soil at the same ppm as ur water? If that's the case I think thatd be impossible bro. If ur plants aren't showing any sign of a burn or anything I wouldn't worry about It. I'm not a professional or even close but that's just my opinion


----------



## pickitlickit (May 17, 2011)

Ive used fox farms OF soil and whole fert line for a period longer then a year. I found that a new bag has alot of particles that come out the first 2 weeks or so of watering. I don't measure EC but I would compare ppm of going into soil and going out of soil and have seen rises over 500ppm. I would purposely not fert for the first two weeks and give alot of run off. I think if you flush your plants really good just one time that your huge EC gain will decrease. If your worried because its been longer then two weeks it may be because I run off quite alot of water. 3 gallons in and about 1 gallon out.
I too measure runoff everytime and I was always looking for info on other growers doing the same and it seems that there is alot of soil growers measure ppm and EC going in, but not alot of people measuring the run off.

So here is my two cents without knowing the whole picture:
1: Foxfarm OF soil has high ppm first few weeks.
2: with OF I wouldn't start first feed until leaves looked not dark enough
3: if on water only days ppm or EC of runoff has gained alot, either lower intake ppm, flush, or my preferred method of giving water only two times instead of feeding.

I don't believe you mentioned any attempt to flush and think you may of been a little quick to blame the soil. Hate to say it but it can be just another case of too much fertilizer not enough water.


----------



## ataxia (May 18, 2011)

Jack Larson said:


> I just opened 8 bags of Roots Organic and 6 had fungus gnats!! nothing is safe. The best thing to do is buy your soil two weeks before you need it and pour Azamax in the bags, Ive done this with FF-OF but haven't needed to with RO till now.


you're correct my man!!! Fungus gnats plagued the shit out of me this spring so far. The bag wasn't infested but it didn't take long for it to be. A small outbreak turned into 70 bucks worth of seeds destroyed by larvae. 
I still stick by the roots .... It just works well for ME. 
I will give OF a chance in the future...... but how i wish i had the room to make my own mix!!!


----------



## streets (May 18, 2011)

i used the entire fox farm line with pro mix


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 18, 2011)

streets said:


> i used the entire fox farm line with pro mix


very nice indeed


----------



## streets (May 18, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> very nice indeed


thanks dude, i would honestly like to try using other nutrients but until i get a complete grasp on what my plants need to survive without overdoing it im going to continue learning and perfecting FF nutes..


----------



## abudsmoker (May 18, 2011)

i will say since 2005 there has been a decline in the quality of product in the bag. What has happened is they have used up the sources of mosses and other additives and have had to outsource to other or cheaper options. 

There is a clear decline in the root mass in my plant now a days. I point the finger the FF way. 

Still the product in the bag is superior to most sources today.


----------



## doggyd (May 18, 2011)

View attachment 1607240View attachment 1607241View attachment 1607242View attachment 1607243View attachment 1607246View attachment 1607248View attachment 1607249View attachment 1607250View attachment 1607252

*This is my problem with FOX FARM SOIL. My ph is 6.8 and runoff is 5.3......I put extra perlite when i mixed the soil before i planted the seed.........I have not used any NUTES>>>>>>>HMMMMM ANYONE*
*I think I'm going to grow with some PRO MIX my next grow.....this is the second plant with FOX FARM SOIL and I have the same problem. I'm bothered!*
*Oh DAY 24 VEG*


----------



## ataxia (May 18, 2011)

I guess the moral of the story is FF doesn't suck if you amend it with lime and perlite


----------



## irieie (May 19, 2011)

i use ffof soil from start to finish. i like the soil it is usually pretty rich but sometimes there are wood chunks that have been thrown in for filler. i mix about 30%-40% perlite in as well as dolomite lime sometimes. 
i also use the entire nutrient line. the three bases, grow big, tiger bloom, and big bloom; the solubles as well as the bushdoctor products. these are all great products their chart says to feed pretty heavily and i usually feed at about 25%-75% of what they recommend. you also have to ph your solutions. one thing that is unavoidable with these products is a salt build up so flushing is recommend throughout the grow.
overall i think that most of their products are worth the price the solubles especially.


----------



## hobbyhorse (May 19, 2011)

Everything fox farms makes is total crap in my amateur opinion. Overpriced and perform horribly. There are so many better products out there that won't burn the fuck out of your plants, that don't need to be ph'ed, don't need to be flushed constantly, and that don't need more crap added just to make it usable.

Fox farms you fooled me once, shame on you.


----------



## max316420 (May 19, 2011)

hobbyhorse said:


> everything fox farms makes is total crap in my amateur opinion. Overpriced and perform horribly. There are so many better products out there that won't burn the fuck out of your plants, that don't need to be ph'ed, don't need to be flushed constantly, and that don't need more crap added just to make it usable.
> 
> Fox farms you fooled me once, shame on you.



*user error*


----------



## max316420 (May 19, 2011)

Straight FFOF, perlite and lime..


----------



## 1gamma45 (May 19, 2011)

Fox farm is hands down some of the best product I have used for growing. I use FF Ocean forest soil. I use the growbig big bloom and tiger bloom in veg and the first 2 weeks of budding then I move to the Chaching beasty blooms and open seasame.


I will say these are powerfull nutes. You can easly over feed and end up with Nute burn in your plants. I suggest if you want to use FF start with the pre mixed stuff growbig big bloom and tiger bloom. Use 1/2 what they suggest on the feeding schedual and then once your sure you know how to use the pre mix add in the others again a little at a time. I find the longer strains the 10+ week ones on the FF feed schedual are more likely get burn then a shorty strian. Just from my XP.

add picks of FF results. Enjoy this is Super Lemon Haze form green house seeds.


----------



## DesertSativa (May 19, 2011)

I am trying this for my next grow. It looks and feels great and will report on how well it works.


----------



## Carlos24 (May 19, 2011)

it couldbe your water?


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 19, 2011)

I guess I don't understand thhe problem. I use OF successfully. I added some fish emulsion at first and they burned so ever since I don't even give them nutrients in veg, just fresh soil. I don't have a EC meter, that's why I'm growing in soil. I did get a new cheap TDS meter I am looking forward to trying it out this grow. So yeah the soil has nutes in it so when you water you would expect the runoff to be higher. If your talking about the nutrient line and your soil doesn't have added nutrients tan it must be from build up tha is being leached out. I always heard to combat this problem you should flush with diluted fertilizer solution, the EC should drop.


----------



## Skyhigh88 (May 19, 2011)

i use FF Ocean with FF Nutes and i have not ran into any problems and it's my first grow....


----------



## cocobitzz (May 20, 2011)

I am kind of impartial to FFOF soil... When I ran it straight it was horrible, pH problems like crazy, even burned some of my plants early on. I took a bag of some coco mix they had at the horti shop and mixed that together with some perlite. That helped, but I should have added lime for sure. I would say next time I will use lime, but I am switching over to hyrdo.

Like everyone says, lime and perlite and it's not a bad mix.

Also, I do have a HORRIBLE case of fungus gnats that came from the soil though. I know all soils are a crapshot, but wtf.


----------



## hoagtech (May 20, 2011)

cocobitzz said:


> I am kind of impartial to FFOF soil... When I ran it straight it was horrible, pH problems like crazy, even burned some of my plants early on. I took a bag of some coco mix they had at the horti shop and mixed that together with some perlite. That helped, but I should have added lime for sure. I would say next time I will use lime, but I am switching over to hyrdo.
> 
> Like everyone says, lime and perlite and it's not a bad mix.
> 
> Also, I do have a HORRIBLE case of fungus gnats that came from the soil though. I know all soils are a crapshot, but wtf.


If you guys like lyme and perlite, you should try sunshine mix #4: Lime, Perlite, sphagnum peat moss and a wetting agent to assist your feedings. Ive been using it against fox farms on my displays and havent noticed a difference between the two that wasnt caused by user errors (me). I heard Fox farm uses oyster shell to control ph but they have def cheapened their ingredients so they probably go lite on the mix and heavy on the chunks of bark. 

I want them to not add perlite SO I can screen all the twigs and shit and mix in my own perlite.


----------



## max316420 (May 20, 2011)

I also read that oyster shells weren't that good at keeping ph, I just supplemented with lime.


----------



## hiluxphantom (May 23, 2011)

I know foxfarms nutrients aren't as good as the flora nova line by general hydro and I've heard bad shit anout all the soils from my local shop, it has alot to do with where you get them. i just use some spagnam peatmoss and bioflora and seaweed kelp with no sewer sludge i think from natures way and my plant was doing great for something I found growing in my front yard till someone poured gasoline all over it. I've heard fox farm had some cat hair n other weird stuff from my local shop guy too. Dirt companies are slackin!


----------



## max316420 (May 23, 2011)

I think your hydro store guys was trying to sell you something else.. maybe overstock? Just because they work or own a hydro shop doesn't mean they know everything about growing.. This one hydro shop i used to go to, the 2 guys working there were dumb as a box of rocks


----------



## lampworker (May 27, 2011)

I have sworn by Fox Farm for years but feel the need to change it up now. The last two cycles I have noticed strange smells coming from the bag of soil when I open them. It was a different smell each time but it was an off smell. I suspect somewhere down the line the soil was contaminated by a broken nutrient container or road salt runoff in storage or something. I didn't check my EC but I had serious burning issues with fresh clones put into a 3:1 FF OF/ perlite mix. It took two weeks minimum each time to flush it out enough for normal growth to resume. I used only R/O water during this time. I tried diluting the ratio by using half coir and half OF for the "soil" part of the mix. It seemed to help. The next time I transplanted I went with straight Promix BX and things have turned around quite a bit. I am going to switch to an organic line soon as I feel the nutrients are slipping a little too. This could be just me but I had never gotten Grow Big with salt chunks in the bottle until recently. When I brought up these issues with my grow store rep trying to pinpoint the problem the owner was there and told me that he thought the OF had smelled a little off on the pallets upon delivery. He also mentioned that the growth of the company had caused them to open a production site in North Carolina. All these things have caused me to lose some faith in the product. The soil problems could have happened after the product left their factory but that wont matter. I am not going to buy their soil anymore. No matter who the blame falls on, the sale is gone regardless.


----------



## max316420 (May 27, 2011)

I'm liking their soil but not greatly impressed by their food, with my advanced my buds were ALOT fatter at this point of flowering. I'm following their feeding schedule just not seeing the beefieness


----------



## xXOnyxXx (May 28, 2011)

*#1 - how old is thew soil?
#2 - my run off is always higher than what i put in if the soil still has any nutes left in it. this is normal because you're flushing through the soil so you run off should be higher than your feeding.

*


----------



## hiluxphantom (Jun 3, 2011)

max316420 said:


> I think your hydro store guys was trying to sell you something else.. maybe overstock? Just because they work or own a hydro shop doesn't mean they know everything about growing.. This one hydro shop i used to go to, the 2 guys working there were dumb as a box of rocks


 my hydro store guy was relatively knowkedgablke but quite dickish he was mostly trying to bash on other stores that sell under msrp


----------



## dapio (Jun 5, 2011)

hiluxphantom said:


> my hydro store guy was relatively knowkedgablke but quite dickish he was mostly trying to bash on other stores that sell under msrp


yeah the local hydro store around here my buddy works at stocking shelves and breaking down boxes the owners are a bunch of idiots and criminals they only care about their money.


----------



## hiluxphantom (Jun 6, 2011)

dapio said:


> yeah the local hydro store around here my buddy works at stocking shelves and breaking down boxes the owners are a bunch of idiots and criminals they only care about their money.


 im not surprised hydrostores employees r all just pot farmers anyway


----------



## Dan Kone (Jun 7, 2011)

hiluxphantom said:


> im not surprised hydrostores employees r all just pot farmers anyway


If they are good at it, why are they working retail?

Generally, hydro store employees just repeat things they hear other people say. Not a good source of info at all.


----------



## Dan Kone (Jun 7, 2011)

hiluxphantom said:


> my hydro store guy was relatively knowkedgablke but quite dickish he was mostly trying to bash on other stores that sell under msrp


If you're paying msrp on hydro you're being massively robbed. You should go to another store. The markup on hydro is insane.


----------



## eDude (Jun 7, 2011)

www.ehydroponics.com

Pretty cheap..

MSRP and street price are two different things.. Except when you're talking about xbox and ps3's for some reason..


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 7, 2011)

I just used a Fox Farm/Happy Frog/ Earthworm casting mixture with the clones I picked up this weekend. Hopefully my babies are in good soil since it was highly recommended.


----------



## MsBBB (Jun 7, 2011)

*I don't check my run off, have not had a reason to check it. I am currently using FFOF for the first time growing and so far I like it. This is what I call my Fox Farm Grow because I am using their soil mix, Grow Big, Big Bloom, and Tiger Bllom. Ocean Forest has been priced right around $15 a bag for the past few months, which I thought was a decent price. I really like Roots Organics and that is planned for my next grow. I always amend my soil mixture, I guess I add to it because that's how Subcool does his soil mix. Really, right out of the bag should be fine *


----------



## hiluxphantom (Jun 11, 2011)

Dan Kone said:


> If you're paying msrp on hydro you're being massively robbed. You should go to another store. The markup on hydro is insane.


 yeah i went online to goodhydro and eastwest hydro got a phantom 1000w dimable for 270 and a large adjust a wing for 100 at goodhydro.com and an ushio hilux hps and a mh for 75 and 90. i only bought small crap at local place like growbags and 1 bag of roots organic for 15$.
i got as low of a price for all my crap as i could all brand new of coarse. I still need a grow tent and moree soil and a hydro but i ran outta money then i spent 200$ on seeds so LOL its gonnabe a while im prob gonna get another ballast before that so i can simultaneously run hps and mh but ima need a huge tent so ill prob end up spending atleast 500 if im lucky 
@ dan kone those guys do it for the discount on hydro gear or cuz they already got busted probably lol or they just promote whatever they make the most money off of their cheapest hydro is in the mid 300s


----------



## Dan Kone (Jun 12, 2011)

hiluxphantom said:


> @ dan kone those guys do it for the discount on hydro gear or cuz they already got busted probably lol or they just promote whatever they make the most money off of their cheapest hydro is in the mid 300s


I'd guess 95% of hydro store employees have never run a system bigger than one or two lights in their life. If you're running a 20 light system, you're not taking a retail job for a hydro store discount. Just no....

I know quite a few people who work in several different hydro stores. These guys generally don't know anything beyond what sales reps and customers tell them. 

Now owners of hydro stores, that can be a different story entirely. If you're buying shit from a hydro store that doesn't seem to give a shit if they make a profit, well you know what that is.... I know a few stores like that.


----------



## mtbazz (Jun 12, 2011)

I used FFOF in the past (this was 5+ years ago) with no problems. The store I frequented no longer carried their product so I started using Happy Frog. First few grows with HF went well, than all of a sudden things went down. Turns out the pH of the HF soil was like 4 or 4.5 or something. My store has since started carrying roots organics which seems to work well, but comes with fungus gnats.


----------



## FriendlyGuy (Jun 12, 2011)

bajafox said:


> There are different types of FF soils, which one are you referring to?
> 
> I use Ocean Forest from germing through harvest and no issues so far, only user errors


Thats odd, you must be adding more to it because I have seen a lot of cases where people use fox farms in a cup, and their starter plant gets nute burn..


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jun 12, 2011)

Breadman said:


> i flushed a seedling that popped about 3 weeks ago. it's in a 5 gallon bag and i have not fed it any nutrients yet. The EC came out at 6.0


Why the hell do you have a seedling in a five gallon bag?


----------



## kevin (Jun 12, 2011)

maybe he's planning on growing in a 5 gallon bag and doesn't want to transplant? that's how i grow. besides taking up more space, is there any other down falls to this?



Wolverine97 said:


> Why the hell do you have a seedling in a five gallon bag?


----------



## Derple (Jun 12, 2011)

Breadman said:


> The reason I ask is because I feed my plants at 1.2 EC and the runoff comes out at 3.5 to 5.0 EC. I called my grow store and they told me they are having the same problem. thoughts??


I've always used fox farm+Light warrior (for vegging, just used straight fox farm for the seedlings).


----------

